# George away



## George Farmer (25 Mar 2008)

I'm away for a few days, playing in a table tennis tournament.  I won't have any Internet.

And I bet you thought I was only interested in planted tanks!


----------



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

Yet ANOTHER hobby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arana (25 Mar 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yet ANOTHER hobby!!!!!!!!!!!



Do yo think George realises there is only 24hrs in a day!!!! I don't know what they feed him in the RAF but he's not short of energy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Mar 2008)

Whatever he eats I want some!


----------



## Themuleous (25 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Whatever he eats I want some!



Get in line, Lisa


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

I don't fancy crypts with TPN+ as sauce for my tea so I'll stick to the garbage the wife cooks.

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

Good luck George.


----------



## JamesC (25 Mar 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> so I'll stick to the garbage the wife cooks.


I take it she doesn't read this forum, or you better hope she doesn't as you may not get any dinner  

GO GEORGE GO

James


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2008)

I have visions of George dressed similarly to Jamie Oliver in the recent Channel 4 commercial


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

> I take it she doesn't read this forum, or you better hope she doesn't as you may not get any dinner



I don't hink she can read (or at least not english.)  

Tonight she cooked a dish I showed her how to cook.  Hoi Sin Glazed Beef and it was not fit to call garbage.   Gordon Ramsey would've been speechless

She used spaghetti instead of noodles, chicken instead of beef and cabbage instead of Pak Choi.  Needless to say it was consumed but was still crap.

Trouble is she weighs twice as much as me so I don't dare say no.

George.  When you get back can you send me some of your crypt readymeals?

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Mar 2008)

DevUK said:
			
		

> I have visions of George dressed similarly to Jamie Oliver in the recent Channel 4 commercial



I haven't seen the advert but I'm thinking John McEnroe circa 1970s with dodgy sweatbands!!!  Good luck George.


----------



## Martin (26 Mar 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> DevUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   and short shorts!


----------



## Garuf (27 Mar 2008)

I still wear the dodgy sweat bands when I enter competitions, brillaint for keeping hair out of your face when skating hard.


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 Mar 2008)

I use some clippers to keep the hair out of my face.  normally grade 2

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (29 Mar 2008)

I'm back!

I came back with one trophy - Inter-Station Cup A Champions.  I was part of a 3-man team.  Happy days!


----------



## Arana (29 Mar 2008)

Nice one!  that must of been fun...Welcome Back


----------



## nickyc (29 Mar 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm back!
> 
> I came back with one trophy - Inter-Station Cup A Champions.  I was part of a 3-man team.  Happy days!



Congratualtions George, well done.

Obviously the dodgy shorts and sweat bands didn't interfere with your game then...


----------



## George Farmer (29 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys.

Actually, there were a lot of sweat bands, and if you saw the how tough some games were, you'd understand.  Some guys were changing shirts half way through matches.  These guys aren't far from the pros you see on TV.  Awesome to watch.  I still have some way to go though...

There another tournament in November and I'll be taking my camera.  I'll need a good flash though to capture the ball...


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Mar 2008)

well done, has the missis kept the tanks in order


----------



## Garuf (29 Mar 2008)

All this talk of being charmed with many talents reminds me of Forest Gump, you didn't ever run across America did you George?


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Mar 2008)

No but he did own a trawler and made millions from it.


----------

